# FE Other, Civil, or Environmental?



## pk1988 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have an undergrad degree in civil engineering and masters in environmental. I work in the environmental field. But I am really terrible at test taking like these - i took the ACT 10 times! I get major anxiety. I have failed it 3 times already. I was wondering which exam would be the easiest to pass- other, civil, or env? I really dont remember anything about structural/transportation, etc. 

I'll take any advice-thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

This probably isn't the answer you're looking for, but the general consensus on this board (based on similar discussions) is there isn't an easy FE (or PE) exam. It all generally comes down to what you're most comfortable working with.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

@pk1988, have you considered taking an FE review class? That might help with your test anxiety. School of PE offers (http://www.schoolofpe.com/) review coursed for all three of those exams and EET (http://www.eetusa.com/classes/fe) offers an FE review for the Civil.

I agree with knight1fox3, there isn't an "easy" exam (except for the electrical exams).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> there isn't an "easy" exam (except for the electrical exams).


Have you forgotten this already???

/monthly_2016_09/57d3a42d26476_maxorrms.png.56fe8211c8ee6c8c87c099ba7d502944.png


----------



## envirotex (Sep 12, 2016)

My recollection is that the FE exam is really pretty general (even with the discipline sections), although not easy...I would take the exam in whatever area you practice, since you are most likely to be comfortable with those topics.  To address the anxiety issues, a lot of people on this board have set up "test-day practice" exams to simulate the timing.  That might be helpful with some of the exam stress.  Best of luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you forgotten this already???
> 
> View attachment 8591


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

And just for your smart mouth comments, not only do I expect answers from you in rectangular notation, but I also expect answers in polar notation as well. That'll learn ya...


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> And just for your smart mouth comments, not only do I expect answers from you in rectangular notation, but I also expect answers in polar notation as well. That'll learn ya...


Nope. After passing the eit and my amateur extra exam, I don't need to do that crap any more.


----------

